# Help with Date of 92F Manufacture



## hessoda (Sep 19, 2014)

Hello, I recently picked up a Beretta 92F that is Israeli Military surplus... The gun is in very good condition and cleaned up very nice. I called Beretta to find the date of manufacture, but they were unable to help me, due to it being sold overseas. Does anyone know, how to obtain this info? Thank you in advance!


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Even their onine search function (Here, if anyone else needs it: Firearm Technical Data) only works with Beretta USA guns.


----------



## hessoda (Sep 19, 2014)

I tried there (Firearm Technical Data) first actually... no data. I suspect that if I was able to speak Italian, I could contact Beretta in Italy and get a date...?


----------

